# How do I teach my dog to wipe his paws (or let me clean them)?



## VTBunny (Aug 1, 2017)

It's been raining what feels like FOREVER here in VA. My dog is filthy and so is my house. I've tried to teach him to RELAX so that I can wipe him down but he's always trying to bite the towel or me. I give him treats when he is not moving but eventually I'd like to get him to literally WIPE HIS PAWS on the mat or towel when he comes in. In the meantime I'll be happy if he just lays still while I wipe him down without having to wrestle him to the ground. Any ideas?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Shape it. If you are not familiar with how to shape a behavior do some research first. It isn't hard, but having a plan vs. just winging it will help prevent confusion and frustration. 

https://clickertraining.com/get-started


----------



## VTBunny (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you! I'm familiar with clicker training (marking) but wanted to know if there are any specific steps to get him to actually move his paws in the wiping motion lol?


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Here's a video on youtube that may be helpful; it's about training a dog to clean his/her paws:


----------



## Pivot (Feb 12, 2017)

How old is your dog? I'm a clean freak and it gets wet in my fields often. I taught my dog to lay down on a rug when he enters the house. There are rugs in front of all doors. He waits till I wipe his feet before he can leave. 

When he was a pup, of course he thought it was a game and wanted to grab the towel. I knew he loved small soft toys, but he would destroy them quick, so they were off the menu. When he went into a sit and then down position, I gave him a soft chew toy. He'd see the toy so he was quick to follow instructions. After I gave him the toy, he'd be so happy, he coud care less that I was wiping his feet off. When I was done, I made him give me back the chew toy. I'd put it back in the drawer and he was released. I have to admit he would look sad when I took his soft toy away, so I usually gave him a couple Zuke mini treats. 

After awhile , I didn't give him the soft toy, he simply knew to lay on the rug and wait to have his feet wiped. Sometimes he might be a little fired up and will try and grab the towel, but a firm "leave it" should work after your dog understands these are the rules. 

So, get a soft chew. If it has a squeaker, thats even better. I bet he lets you wipe his feet and that towel will be a heck of a lot less interesting. After awile you won't need it. Remember even when it's not wet, enforce him laying on the rug or near door everytime he enters the house. I might know it's dry outside, but he doesn't. I'll reach down and touch a paw and then just say okay. My dog is 13 months old now. Good luck.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I found that the paws are the least of my wet muddy worries when coming in. It's the under-bellie and the whole body shake that makes the worst of the mess plus he likes to rub anything that will dry his face. 

When he was a puppy, I would have a big towel ready by the door. When we came in, I would grab the towel and just start rubbing him. Memory is vague as he's 6 now but I'm pretty sure As he played tug with one end, I would just tug him into position to rub with the rest of the towel.

Now he just comes into the towel and I dry him while he is standing. I don't remember really forcing him in a stay or down or specifically teaching him, What I do remember is realizing that if I rubbed the "sweet spots" neck, chest, base of tail etc, it helped a lot in keeping him calm and standing still. 

I guess him tugging while I was drying just morphed into a behavior that worked out for us. O! Every once in a great while he will have an "I would rather tug" moment or two.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

VTBunny said:


> Thank you! I'm familiar with clicker training (marking) but wanted to know if there are any specific steps to get him to actually move his paws in the wiping motion lol?


Depend on the dog and how you want to teach it. You can capture the behavior or shape it. I'd start by shaping him to allow you to handle his feet since this could be an important skill later on in life. If he understands marker training and already paws at something, then capturing would likely be the quickest. 

https://www.clickertraining.com/node/3272

https://www.clickertraining.com/node/42


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Walk thru kiddie pool outside door? I'll even tell mine to down in the kiddie pool for under carriage rinse. But when we've been on the dirt road and they have road grime on the under carriage it requires and spray off in the hose or the tub.


----------

